# Bachmann Railtruck and AirWire Install



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

My old battery-converted LGB railtruck lost out to a super E-Bay deal from Hans.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good. These guys have a nice covered box kit to cover it all up with. Sorta like the one Micro Mark used to sell. Look in the 1/20 link.


http://mountbluemodelco.com/


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Another idea would be to create a fake load of crates or cardboard boxes using *Korm's crates* 


















He has several pages of ready to print patterns.......


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, but with the tarp on top and the 10 foot rule in place; I was hoping the components inside would pass for merchandise.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dean Whipple on 16 Sep 2011 03:02 PM 
Another idea would be to create a fake load of crates or cardboard boxes using *Korm's crates* 


















He has several pages of ready to print patterns.......

TK's Dean R. for the link.. This is the first time i seen ( Korm's) his web page.. That is one neat link I and got lost in it for a hr. or so. Got on to his short old time movies and some of his own ideas. Tk's again.


----------

